# Hitachi 1GB Microdrive ist tot



## Harry Schiller (27. Oktober 2005)

Hab blöderweise mein MD zu schnell aus dem Cardreader gezogen, als es noch am löschen war. Nun geht nix mehr. Im Cardreader wird es nicht erkannt und lässt sich nicht formatieren, auch in der Cam nicht. Ist es mit einem Trick noch zu retten? Hat jemand einen Tipp parat?

Danke und Gruß, Harry.


----------



## jaquline (10. November 2005)

legs unter dein Kopf Kissen schlaf ne Nacht drauf und Bete dann nochmal das es geht.

Ne war nen Spaß, sowas sollte man allgemein überhaupt vermeiden. Was du höchstens
mal versuchen kannst, ist einen stärkeren Magneten davor zu halten.
Vieleicht kannst du das Ding danach vieleicht formatieren   
Oder was vieleicht auch sein kann, Ist der CardReader in Ordung? sprich is der auch richtig angeschlossen?


vlg Jaquline

Achja, und wenn das nicht geht, nen neues kaufen. So teuer sind die ja nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## chmee (10. November 2005)

Das mit dem Magneten laß schön sein..

Hast Du jemanden im Bekanntenkreis, der auch ne Cam hat ? Dort reinstecken und
gucken was passiert ?

Habe in anderen Foren gelesen, dass es öfter zu Problemen mit Microdrives kommt...

mfg chmee


----------

